# .17 HMR H & R Handi-rifle



## Missourian

Bought this rifle at Wal-Mart,  $163.

Single shot .17 HMR with factory bull barrel. 

This was the absolutely most accurate out of the box rifle I've ever owned.















​
I zeroed it in for bullseye @ 100 yards but I may go back and re-zero for 1.5 inches high @ 100 yards.

According to Chuck Hawks:  

Hornady trajectory figures show that when zeroed  at 100 yards, this bullet hits only 0.1" high at 50 yards, and 2.6" low  at 150 yards.


A better way to zero a .17 HMR rifle is to put the 17 grain bullet  1.5" high at 100 yards, for a zero range of 145 yards. It would then hit  about 0.9" high at 50 yards, 0.3" low at 150 yards, and 5.5" low at 200  yards. 



The maximum point blank range (+/- 1.5") of the cartridge would  be about 165 yards, at which range the bullet retains about 90 ft.  lbs.of energy, enough to remain effective on the smaller varmints.


.17 HMR

​On the plus side,  with a MPBR of 165,  it doubles the range of my .22lr.


On the down side,  at 25 cents per round,  it is almost nine times more expensive to shoot than the .22LR at three cents per round.


As for the firearm itself...it is sturdy and well fitted...the only problem I have is the bull barrel makes it nose heavy in the extreme.  The synthetic stock is hollow,  so I'm thinking I'll swap it out for a walnut stock with an adjustable comb.


----------



## Bigfoot

I really like those rifles and have them chambered for 30-30 and .223. Thanks for the post as I have been thinking about picking up a .17 HMR. With a factory Bull barrel it sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Missourian

Bigfoot said:


> I really like those rifles and have them chambered for 30-30 and .223. Thanks for the post as I have been thinking about picking up a .17 HMR. With a factory Bull barrel it sounds like a lot of fun.




I also have the 30/30 and I've been scoping out the .223 bull barrel a well.  

What do you think of it?

I'll tell ya,  the only thing I don't like about the.17 is the barrel weight...it is extremely nose heavy.   I'm ordering the .22 WSM next,  I'll let you know what I think.

In the meantime,  if you haven't been there,  google greybeard handi rifle.  All kinds of mods,  tips and tricks over there.


----------



## whitehall

Looks like single shot but that's OK. I have a Ruger 9/22 that is about the best .22 rifle going. I picked up a Russian .22 bolt action training rifle for $50 at a gun show and it is the best thing for training the grand kids in rifle safety. They have to work the bolt for every shot and it helps them focus.


----------

